# McKarns and Barton in Montpelier



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

A friend of mine caught a 6lb 2oz LM the other week on a jig at McKarns. I caught a couple small ones. Been slow out there and you have to hunt for the fish because there is no set pattern yet.
Went to Barton this morning at daylight and caught 4 LM but were small. I was using a top water frog over the weeds and they were trying for it.
I don't know where the guy who writes the outdoor review in the Bryan Times get his info, but I am out there every weekend and he is way off base on his reports.
It is really erratic fishing in both quarries. They seem to have started coming off the beds in the last week and there are some signs of top schooling. I saw a lot of minnows swimming in the shallows at Barton today.
Going out again in the morning to see if the fishing is starting to set any types of patterns. I was catching them in under 5' and around the weed beds. Will let you know.


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

Never heard of such a thing-where is this?


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

These 2 "lakes" are old abandoned quarries on either side of the St. Joseph River near Montpelier, Ohio in Williams County. There are good maps on the Ohio DNR site.

I've caught LM, crappie, and trout out there. I hear there's pike as well. I agree with Lakota, the fishing is really hit or miss at times. I've never caught anything over 2 lbs out there.

Thanks for the report, Lakota! Tight lines.

Dan


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Hey, do the trout live yearround at McKarns? I would think at least some would survive, since it is about 75 ft deep, is in the far northern part of the state, and has very clear water, but do they live all year there?


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

You can catch trout in McKarns pretty much of the year. Summer they go deep! I have caught pike up to 42" in Barton. Last 2 yrs have been slow. No trout in Barton. I have recorded a 107' hole at McKarns.
The east shoreline at Barton has a good weedbed going this year and that is where I'm catching the bass. You need a boat or tube to get to that side. You can walk and fish around most of Barton and McKarns has places you can get to aound the lake.
Going out this afternoon and will let you know what's going on.


----------



## HatersGonnaHate (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah the guy in the bryan times always brags it up because its the closest spot to bryan to fish. Its a very difficult lake to fish since its pretty much straight dropoffs all around. There are big fish of most species in there but they are very difficult to catch. Yeah trout can be caught year around but most get caught withing the first month they are released


----------



## Lakota55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Went out thurs & fri afternoons at Barton. Caught a couple bass each day but I also got my 1st two pike. Small 28" and 30". There is a great weed bed on the eastside shoreline where I caught the pike and bass. Threw a top water frog and got great hits. Then threw a #5 yellow tail Mepps spinner and the pike blew up on it!
I fish along the outside of the weeds and the pike are hanging there. I have caught a 42" pike out of Barton.
Going at daylight sun am to top water for bass and switch to pike. Seems the pike are going to be decent this year again. Believe it or not 2 yrs ago I had a monster pike at Barton and couldn't get her in my jon boat and she ended up pulling me and then breaking my lure.....honestly! There are some big pike out there because no one fishes for them. I catch them all summer long no matter what time of day.
Hopefully tomorrow I may get lucky again. Will let you know.


----------

